#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  What are the major differences between AI and Machine Learning?

## Bhavya

In my knowledge, AI is a technology to create intelligent machines that can simulate human thinking, behavior, and capability. On the other hand, machine learning is an application of AI that allows machines to learn from various data. Other than this, what are the major differences between AI and Machine Learning?

----------

